# Spielen unter Linux > Spielen Allgemein >  C&C Tiberium Wars Anzeige Fehler

## barand3

Hallo,
ich habe die wine Version 7.22-1 unter manjaro installiert und dann C&C Tiberium Wars.
Das Spiel startet auch, nur leider sind keine Spelfiguren zu sehen.
Weis da jemand was?

----------


## corresponder

Welche Grafikkarte hast du?

gruss

----------


## barand3

Hab eine RTX 2070 Super

----------


## corresponder

Ich kenne jetzt die Einstellmöglichkeiten in C&C nicht,
wenn meine Graka komische Dinge macht und der Treiber nicht das Problem ist,
dann ist es meist eine Einstellung im Spiel...

gruss

----------


## barand3

ich habe schon alle möglichen Einstellungen versucht.
Auch habe ich verschiedene dll hinzugefügt.
Bis jetzt ohne Erfolg.

----------

